# Looking for Burton Handlebar for Kids



## Mill1440 (9 mo ago)

I’m trying to track down a training handle bar that Burton use to sell. Looks like maybe they don’t make it anymore? If anyone has one they no longer need, shoot me a message!


----------



## Bi squick (4 mo ago)

Hi Mill,
I have the Burton handlebar if you’re interested. Pm me and I can send you a few pics.


----------



## snowsteph2 (4 mo ago)

Hi, I am looking for the burton handlebar.. I do not know how to PM on this.. but let me know if this is still available. Thank you!


----------



## Bi squick (4 mo ago)

I still have it. Looking to sell it for $110 which includes shipping. It’s still in very good condition, no tear on the handlebar foam or damages. Screws are in the bag tied with green tape. Let me know if you’re interested and I can put it on fb marketplace.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Alright, presenting evidence that I am dumb...what is that contraption supposed to do mount on a board? I've seen parents mount some tiny bindings (really boot holders with or without straps) between mom/dad's bindings, The kid (2-3 years old) just holds on to mom/dad's legs/knees and they go cruising about. If a kid can stand, they can learn to ride without that thing to bang their teeth out.


----------



## ctoma (Aug 9, 2011)

@wrath:


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

ctoma said:


> @wrath:
> 
> View attachment 164143


Do they make a geriatric model with a beer IV/catheter bag hanger? I'll need one in about 20 years when I'm 85.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

I wonder if just mounting/t-bolt a single shorter joystick could work. But either way...it could be a handy way to bitch some leverage for your turns.


----------



## snowsteph2 (4 mo ago)

Bi squick said:


> I still have it. Looking to sell it for $110 which includes shipping. It’s still in very good condition, no tear on the handlebar foam or damages. Screws are in the bag tied with green tape. Let me know if you’re interested and I can put it on fb marketplace.





Bi squick said:


> I still have it. Looking to sell it for $110 which includes shipping. It’s still in very good condition, no tear on the handlebar foam or damages. Screws are in the bag tied with green tape. Let me know if you’re interested and I can put it on fb marketplace.


yes! Please let me know how to make this happen. I don’t know how to pm on this forum


----------



## Bi squick (4 mo ago)

snowsteph2 said:


> yes! Please let me know how to make this happen. I don’t know how to pm on this forum


Here’s the fb link Log in or sign up to view


----------



## NicoleBriggs (4 mo ago)

Bi squick said:


> I still have it. Looking to sell it for $110 which includes shipping. It’s still in very good condition, no tear on the handlebar foam or damages. Screws are in the bag tied with green tape. Let me know if you’re interested and I can put it on fb marketplace.





Bi squick said:


> I still have it. Looking to sell it for $110 which includes shipping. It’s still in very good condition, no tear on the handlebar foam or damages. Screws are in the bag tied with green tape. Let me know if you’re interested and I can put it on fb marketplace.


Do you still have this? I am looking for one as well!


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

wrathfuldeity said:


> I wonder if just mounting/t-bolt a single shorter joystick could work. But either way...it could be a handy way to bitch some leverage for your turns.


With all this interest...gotta quote myself, perhaps a business opportunity awaits for some entrepreneur. I'm think'n the Pony Boy 17 Inch (goggle search if you dare) would work for these wee ones. Old tech, new application to learn new skills. Methinks a joystick device would help learning to keep your weight on the nose, the leading shoulder closed and pointing into the turn and keep them in the cereal box. Now they just need to watch the creepy basement vid.

This long and meaty is built to satisfy those with an extreme need. Crafted with a lifelike flared tip knob for da knob. Built for experienced players who love to test their limits without falling over! Stay golden at your own pace and on your own.

Overall length 17 inches, massive grinds and carves, perfect for enthusiasts. Flexible and meaty; constructed with a sturdy PVC material that is on the medium side of firmness. Suction cup base. The flared suction cup base secures on any smooth and flat surface to keep this upright for you to enjoy.

I'm feeling a survey is needed to gauge the interest.


----------



## MarcelK (4 mo ago)

Bi squick said:


> I still have it. Looking to sell it for $110 which includes shipping. It’s still in very good condition, no tear on the handlebar foam or damages. Screws are in the bag tied with green tape. Let me know if you’re interested and I can put it on fb marketplace.


I tried messaging you but couldn't - would you be willing to sell it to me? Thank you


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)




----------



## MommaEva (4 mo ago)

Bi squick said:


> I still have it. Looking to sell it for $110 which includes shipping. It’s still in very good condition, no tear on the handlebar foam or damages. Screws are in the bag tied with green tape. Let me know if you’re interested and I can put it on fb marketplace.


 Hi, if you - or anyone else here - still have one to sell, please let me know. Thank you in advance!!


----------

